# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversation Analytics, Convirza, marketing and advertising, Draper, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Convirza

Home page - convirza.com/products/conversation-analytics

----------


## Airicist

Convirza - How Conversation Analytics works

May 13, 2015




> Conversation Analytics – The most accurate and most thorough conversation insights in the market. It analyzes phone calls and extracts data based on the words and phrases said on the call.
> 
> Watch this video to learn more about what conversion analytics is, and how it works. Convirza brings a new look to the phone tracking world, with new technology to help your business.
> 
> Convirza is the first enterprise call marketing analytics and optimization platform. Convirza uses speech recognition technology and sophisticated algorithms to gauge lead quality, measure conversions, and take action with fully-baked marketing automation. We combine traditional call tracking with the powerful analysis of phone calls. We help marketers make better decisions, improve close rates, and increase revenue.
> 
> Convirza is growing very quickly. We recently acquired a division of CallSource and changed our name from LogMyCalls to Convirza. We are headquartered in the Silicon Slopes of Utah with a satellite office in Agoura Hills, California. We bring the very best and latest technology to the call tracking world.

----------

